# Does anyone elses LO put things round their neck?



## Blah11

Amelie always goes this and it drives me crazy :(

EVERYTHING she tries to wrap round her neck. Nappy sacks, power cables, even long sleeved tops or vests :shock: Dunno how to stop her other than taking it off her :shrug: I don't think it's normal..


----------



## candeur

Seren does this too. I have no idea why though! It makes me so paranoid. But at least now we know it's not too unusual and hopefully just one of those strange little phases!


----------



## Bec L

Yep, Poppy does this. She has always loved putting her clothes on her head or round her neck but recently it's other things too - pretty much anything that will fit! Most of the time it doesn't bother me unless it's something potentially dangerous. Assuming it's just a phase and they'll grow out of it like everything else!


----------



## polo_princess

Brooke does it too, she pulled a plug out of a socket and wrapped the wire around her neck the other day and gave me a heart attack. I think its just a phase


----------



## baby D

Amelia doesd this too sweetie xx It is normal - just a phase! x


----------



## Lillipop

My LO does it too!
It was the lamp wire that He had pulled out the socket the other day! I nearly had a heart attack! 
He likes to wrap my scarf around his neck too, and the toilet roll if He gets hold of it :haha:!
Cat leave anything lying around whilst they're about can you:dohh:
I literally went all around my house the other day moving anything that I though He could tangle himself up in!
I have to keep reminding my older two to stop leaving things around as well like the Nintendo DS chargers for instance :dohh:
x


----------



## Blah11

Oh thanks guys, I was thinking my baby was really weird :rofl:
Quite an odd thing for them to do though!


----------



## ~KACI~

Paige still does :dohh:
They do grow out of it though, kieran doesn't do it anymore:)


----------



## marley2580

Kaya has taken possession of my nursing necklace and wears it everywhere lol


----------



## Whisper

yup and she loves putting things on her head, one evening she raided hubbys pant draw we counted up she put 18pairs of pants round her neck, on her head and around her arms!! :rofl:


----------



## nessajane

Tyler does too :lol:


----------



## louise1302

archie does it with everything he gets hold of something and puts it round the back of his neck like hes trying to put a scarf on, i thoght he was odd


----------



## fein&waiting

mine! including clothes, tights, etc etc, the list goes on!!


----------



## Jules

My LO went through a phase of doing this, well it lasted about four/five months from when she was about one! I bought her some proper childrens necklaces,(where if they get caught they snap) and that seemed to stop her wrapping other things round her neck i.e wires etc. She's still obbessed with the necklaces tho, and gos out everytday blinged up:haha:


----------



## momandpeanut

yep another one here that does it to !!


----------



## taperjeangirl

Yes :) I have found that most toddlers do this!!

Need eyes on the back of your head with them I tell ya~!


----------



## lise2912

Olivia does this too she took some socks out of the washing basket & put them round her neck. I really don't know why i am just glad she is not the only one!! :shrug:


----------



## AppleBlossom

Yep, Grace does this too


----------

